# Caprine pronunciation?



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

A friend and I were talking this morning and she asked me what the correct pronunciation was for the word "Caprine". So how do you say it? We have been saying "ka-preen" but YouTube pronunciation videos are saying "cap-rin" or "cap-rhyn"


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't know if it's the right way, but I pronounce it "Kay-pryne". "Pryne" sounding like the word "wine" but with a "p" instead of a "w".


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Just think of how you pronounce "swine", "bovine" and "equine".


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm always saying "cap reen" in my head when I read it, but I could totally be wrong. 


...also, how do you say "chamoise"? The first time I went to actually say the word (and not just read it) I ended up pronouncing it "camo ease" and I just felt stupid.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

ca preen' is how I've always said it. Probably like other words " Roe dee oh and Roe day oh or toe may toe or to mah toe, it probably depends on what part of the country or world you are from. There isn't a right or wrong way, I wouldn't think....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I say capreen as well. 

For Chamoise/e I say sham wah zay. Could be wrong though, lol.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It is CAP-reen, according to all my dictionaries.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm an Aussie and we say Cap preen lol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

CAP-reen, as others have noted. And I was surprise when I realized that "chamois cloth" was not spelled shammy, like it is pronounced!

But I thought this was going to be a thread discussing how goats pronounced things! Like - does your goat have a regional bleat?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do goats have a regional accent? I'll have to ask my Oberhasli breeder friends in Fla. if their goats go "Maaaaa, ya'll".


----------

